# $12 DD payout, 16 miles for Jewel pickup



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Almost $2 in tolls, another 16







miles deadhead. 4-5 cases of Coors. Cases of pop, 8 bags of groceries. $5 in cash tip. Who drinks this much?

32 miles total.

I only did an DD block since my Flex Block was canceled again. Amazon Ambassador said the fulfillment centers may be closed due to riots and looting. Freaking antifa.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

For the love of God, why do you pick up stuff from grocery stores.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Bon Jovi said:


> For the love of God, why do you pick up stuff from grocery stores.


I have no idea. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;

@uberboy1212.. Do you do DD groceries?


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> I have no idea. &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;&#128557;
> 
> @uberboy1212.. Do you do DD groceries?


I stay away from all DD grocery/Walmart orders. I don't recall ever doing one that ended good


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> I stay away from all DD grocery/Walmart orders. I don't recall ever doing one that ended good


Reminds me. Did one DD back in January, minus 40 windchill, first experience picking up at Walmart. Delivered to an apartment, long walk to apartment door, had a hard time finding it, couldn't park close, made several trips to bring cases of drinks / shopping bags to living room, howling winds and icy sidewalk / driveway. I thought never again.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Reminds me. Did one DD back in January, minus 40 windchill, first experience picking up at Walmart. Delivered to an apartment, long walk to apartment door, had a hard time finding it, couldn't park close, made several trips to bring cases of drinks / shopping bags to living room, howling winds and icy sidewalk / driveway. I thought never again.


The last one I accepted was similar to your experience and I vowed never again. You have to think there's a reason a lot of these people are using the service. Probably because its a pain in the ass to get groceries in and they'd rather pay someone to do it


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> The last one I accepted was similar to your experience and I vowed never again. You have to think there's a reason a lot of these people are using the service. Probably because its a pain in the ass to get groceries in and they'd rather pay someone to do it


Well, instacart popularity has been due to Covid infection fears at stores.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

maybe they were throwing a party


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> maybe they were throwing a party


Good point.


----------

